# 3 New Birds



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks to Charis!








Still settling in, they have the whole aviary to themselves!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh they are lovely....do I see a hammock back there to nap with the pidjies?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes it is a hammock and it gets well used!! That coooing is music and knocks me right out.
CAUTION: watch out for falling squirrels! I've been laying there watching the squirrels in the trees overhead, they'll have a squabble and fall onto the top of the aviary AND in my lap!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely pigeons! Lucky you having the hammock All I have is a folding chair!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Yes it is a hammock and it gets well used!! That coooing is music and knocks me right out.
> CAUTION: watch out for falling squirrels! I've been laying there watching the squirrels in the trees overhead, they'll have a squabble and fall onto the top of the aviary AND in my lap!


..lol.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely birds!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> Yes it is a hammock and it gets well used!! That coooing is music and knocks me right out.
> CAUTION: watch out for falling squirrels! I've been laying there watching the squirrels in the trees overhead, they'll have a squabble and fall onto the top of the aviary AND in my lap!


Those Squirrels! I had one jump in my lap, which was full of cats at the time, and it was very startling. The cats dispersed very quickly.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Those Squirrels! I had one jump in my lap, which was full of cats at the time, and it was very startling. The cats dispersed very quickly.


lol - Have you ever tried to hussle out of a hammock real quick?  Thank God nobody had a video camera close by!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> lol - Have you ever tried to hussle out of a hammock real quick?  Thank God nobody had a video camera close by!


I would like to have seen that!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> lol - Have you ever tried to hussle out of a hammock real quick?  Thank God nobody had a video camera close by!


Sure wouldn't take much! A quick turn and PLOP! ouch!

BEAUTIFUL PIJIES IN THEIR BEAUTIFUL HOME!!

Many thanks for sharing!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new birds!

They are very pretty!

-Hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice! They look right at home in their comfy digs. Now get someone to take a picture of the next squirrel jumping in your lap on the hammock.


----------

